# Newbie in IVF 2ww ~ Arghhh!



## Red Shoes (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi, this is all new to me! Just browsing the web to waste some time during my 2ww and came across this site, how FAB  It's so reassuring to know  I'm not the only one feeling like this and there are loads of you out there who feel the same!
We are on our second IVF attempt and on day 11 of 2ww and I can safely say its RUBBISH!!!!! The time is dragging (i have the 2 weeks off work) and as each day passes I become more nervous and spend half my day in the loo 'just checking'!
Would love to hear from others in the same situation.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF 

You'll find lots of support and advise on this website so you've definitely come the right place 

Sorry that you're having to go down the IVF route for a second time....but fingers crossed that you won't have to visit it again ! 

There's a board specifically for ladies in their 2ww...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=27.0

and on that board there's also a thread for ladies who are in their 2ww after having treatment so perhaps you'd like to join others who are going through exactly the same anxieties and concerns that you are (the 2ww is horrible isn't it....I'm right there with you as had ET on Monday !)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=135078.435

Wishing you lots of luck
Natasha


----------



## Katherine 3 (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi Red Shoes and welcome - isn't this a brilliant website!  .  I've had two goes of IVF as well and have to say the second time round, the 2ww was hideous!  You've just go to try and stay relaxed and not get yourself worked up - I know easier said than done really!  .  Get into a good book, watch some movies you've been dying to for ages, put your Ipod on and go for a gentle walk, just look after yourself and try not to stress.  And surely there's better ways to spend half your day than in the loo!!   .  But I did the same thing  .  We're starting our third go towards the end of May so fingers crossed! .  Best of luck for your test day and do let us know how you get on (only if you want to though).    Wishing you so much luck and lots of happy thoughts    - lots of love Katherine xxxx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Red Shoes,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome to the site  .  Good luck for test day   .

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Red Shoes (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who replied, the support really helps.  Trying to be more positive today, the sun is shining and that always helps 
I spoke to a friend last night who has 7 attempts at IVF and it really puts things in prospective, she gave me a boost just by talking to someone who has been there! Only tomorrow to get through then it's test day 
My lighthearted summary on the 2ww: 

1. I know what all the celebrities are doing, what's in fashion, what's not ~ thanks to endless supplies of magazines
2. My day is planned around daytime TV!
3. I have the most immaculate nails
4.bum ache ~ from sitting on the sofa all day
5. Doing the things I haven't done for years ~ the best being a tacky 1000 piece jigsaw puzzle! I would have never dreamt of doing one, but it's actually ok 

I would love to hear what you have all been doing 

xxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Glad to hear you're doing ok and have managed to get through the 2ww without going too 

You know, I keep thinking of doing a jigsaw...I must've been around 7 or so when I last did one...just one of those things to take your mind off all possible symptoms 

I'm only at start of 2ww (3dpt5dt ~ 3 days past a 5 day transfer) and I'm back at work....only had some time off from EC onwards as needed to rest up, then back to work straight away (day after ET).....so that's keeping me occupied...and on FF of course !!

Lots of luck to you...fingers crossed for a 1st time success  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## Red Shoes (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi all,

Im lucky really as I work school term time, so coincidently my ET fell the day after we finished so ive have had the fortnight off, it would have probably been better if i was at work, it would have taken my mind of it, however my jigsaw is nearly finished, just got the rubbish bit to do now, the sky (and its all blue)  still amazed Im doing a puzzle and enjoying it!

Todays not been good really, spotting has increased, had a good cry and wallowed in self pity, ate chocolate and drank lots of tea (oh and did my puzzle ) Feel a bit better this evening and just trying to prepare myself that this attempt may not have worked 
Only one more day of not knowing 

Sending all you gals lots of   and  

ali x x


----------



## Katherine 3 (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi Ali - love your lighthearted summary on the 2ww      And a jigsaw, brilliant, hadn't thought of that, I'm going to do one when I get to my 2ww at the end of June!!  

Good for you for having a good cry, nothing like it and it's so okay to have a bit of a wallow every so often, nothing wrong with that at all!    Am trying to be really fit and healthy at the moment but can't wait for eating choccie and a few naughty things!   You will try and prepare yourself for the fact that it hasn't worked, but hey, it might have done, so prepare yourself for that as well.  Really thinking of you and wish you so much luck for tomorrow hun.  Try and sleep well!  Sweet dreams and sending you an angel to watch over you  

Love Katherine xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Red Shoes, welcome to Fertility Firneds. 

Goodness I haven't done a jigsaw in lord knows how long! Amazing what you find to occupy you during the 2ww! 
Do check out the 2ww boarrd Minxy has pointed out. You might also want to while away some time on FF in our community / fun area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm*), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

It can't be too long until you test so  and hope to see a BFP for you soon. 

Do let us know how you get on and post on this thread. Thanks.

C~x


----------



## Red Shoes (Apr 16, 2008)

Morning,

Gutted got a BFN this morning. Feel so emotionally drained, cant even cry any more.   
Have to be strong though and move on, think about our next plan of attack. 

Thanks for all your support. Sending you all  

ail x x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Big Red Shows- so so sorry x x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Oh Red Shoes, I am sorry to hear you didn't get the result you long for. 

You might find this link helpful right now:

*Negative cycle ~ *CLICK HERE

Please do be kind to yourslef and take some time out to grieve for what was not to be this time.

Wishing you all the best for your future endeavours and hope to see you posting about soon.

C~x


----------



## Katherine 3 (Apr 4, 2008)

Oh Red Shoes - HUGE HUGE sorry to hear your news     .  Hang in there, take time for yourself and do whatever YOU want to do... 

Lots of hugs and cuddles, thinking of you - Katherine     xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

So sorry Red Shoes



Take care of yourself and DH

Natasha x


----------

